# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Mejora de abastecimiento a la Comunidad de Vegas Altas. (Marzo-2012).

## Rio Ardila



----------


## Rio Ardila



----------


## Rio Ardila



----------


## Rio Ardila

Esta es la toma de entrada de agua a los depositos desde el rio si no recuerdo mal.

Por aqui que no se aprecia en la foto va enterrada la tuberia que va a la planta para tratar el agua.

Uno de los depositos en concreto el de el pueblo colono de Gargaligas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Rio Ardilla por este interesante reportaje, que maravilla ver todo tan nuevo y moderno. El depósito elevado de Gargaligas es de un estilo modernista o algo así, de todas maneras esta todo muy bonito, seguro que repercutirá para bien en la calidad del agua y a su vez en los ciudadanos.
Un saludo y buen reportaje.

----------


## REEGE

Estupendo reportaje Rio Ardila...
Es impresionante todo lo que conlleva el tema de tratamiento de agua, eh??
Y por lo que veo es una planta muy novedosa.
Las fotos geniales... Muchas gracias.

----------

